
YC Winter 2020 Interview Invites - bfrit
Today is the day interview invites are sent out. Anyone who applied get one yet? (I&#x27;ve not)
======
oyugioho
Calm down, people. Based on this reddit thread
([https://www.reddit.com/r/ycombinator/comments/dilnii/yc_w202...](https://www.reddit.com/r/ycombinator/comments/dilnii/yc_w2020_response_thread/?sort=new)),
the previous couple of batches was notified of results sometime around
midnight PST. So sit back and wait. It's gonna be a long night.

------
aquifermarket
[https://www.reddit.com/r/ycombinator/comments/dglbu3/help_fo...](https://www.reddit.com/r/ycombinator/comments/dglbu3/help_for_w20_applicants/)

this is another thread, some people got video interviews days ago, getting
nervous

------
Nishan2403
Any India based startup recieved email yet? Yc is conducting interviews in
bangolore for the upcoming batch.

~~~
Amit26
Yes, just received the email, but we are not selected for interview :( What
about you?

------
nadbp
Are all the interview invites sent out on the same day or from now to
December?

~~~
FedericoNini
Upto 23:59 today, I believe....

~~~
jtellez
I think this is accurate based on what YC alumns say.

~~~
FedericoNini
Omg I just realized it’s only 5pm in the Bay Area, isn’t it? Never ending day
lol

~~~
bfrit
My normal minute-by-minute email checking is REAL BAD right now.

------
tachyon77
For rejection emails, I think it might not be sent until tomorrow morning.

------
KarlaV
Is there any live chat with the startups that applied like last time?

------
jsmedmar
For those accepted, what date is your interview?

------
jtellez
Got invited to the interview! All the best to everyone!

~~~
dkensie
Congrats!!

~~~
jtellez
Thanks much!

------
pookeh
Is there a slack group like previous batches?

------
tachyon77
Those who got accepted already got it.

~~~
vikramkh
Are you sure?

~~~
tachyon77
How can one be sure.

------
Tj_14
We need to wait for another 3 hours!!!

------
dkensie
Nothing yet

Anyone know if decline emails went out ?

------
vikramkh
Do all the emails go out at once?

------
jtellez
So... how’s the weather?

------
Dmytro77
guys do you know what time y combinator sends invites?

------
xavierlesmor
Nothing here either

------
tachyon77
Not accepted :(

------
Deoanand
Still waiting

------
tennydesign
Nothing here

------
vikramkh
Nothing yet

------
isuastem
Not yet

------
FedericoNini
Same here

------
Doshake
NOT YET

------
partha980
I have not

~~~
jtellez
Me neither.

~~~
aleks5678
Same

------
sakomws
we have nt get email :(

------
hunterwg_24
any updates???

------
aquifermarket
nothing here

------
nellylm
not me

